# Choctawhatchee Bream, Mullet and specks/reds



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went out last Friday from Smokehouse with a buddy looking for bream. The run to the river was dirty and messed up. Another friend and his wife were fishing behind some trees and we were on them before we saw them. They were doing nothing on the bream. We tried Inside Lake but it was messed as well. Down to the Sisters where the water was clear but high. Six bream, 4 keepers. Our appatite for bream fishing has been satisfied until we hear some decent reports.

So yesterday I went meat fishing by myself. Well before daylight I left Black Creek Lodge, with the boat running lights on of course, and headed to a mullet hole. First one at the spot. About an hour later another boat showed up and eventually 2 more. I caught 26 and two boats got 35 and 32. There were two guys in each boat. Don't know about the 4th boat as they got there about an hour before I headed to the hill. When catching is slow to nil for other fish the mullet hole will usually provide some action. I'm still learning but the process is pure fun. 

The speck and red chasers were out in good numbers. A couple of boats stopped to chat but said they were catching only short specks. I shouldn't be long though before it picks up. The river is still up a bit high but looking better.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good report, enjoy them


----------

